# How Can I Build a Cheap Air Cannon?



## lilchen (Sep 4, 2014)

I do a home haunt each year and while researching things to put in my haunt this year I came across air cannons. The ones you can buy are quite expensive, is there a way to make one for pretty cheap? Also I'm not too great at building things that are too complex, so is it easy to make or should I just try to find something else?
Thanks!


----------



## Dave Leppo (May 16, 2012)

would you consider this?:


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I made 2 of them safely for under $100 each.. 

25.00 for a 5 gallon tank from Harbour Frieght
15.00 for a 12 v 1/2" 2 way valve
15.00 for misc 1/2" pipe 
10-15.00 for a controller ( VLC )


----------

